# Suche: Schrift im Sand



## Genom (2. April 2002)

Hi, ich suche ein Tut für folgendes Problem.

1. Ich möchte Eine Schrift haben, die von oben gesehen im Sand liegt
und leicht vom Sand verweht wird.

oder

2. Eine Steinschrift oder Mamor die auf dem Sand steht und wo der
untere Teil der Buchstaben leicht im Sand verschwindet. So das der
Sand an den Buchstaben leicht hochklettert.

Wasser, Metal und Glühen habe ich schon zu hauf gefunden. Etwas mit
Sand noch gar nicht.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Ciao Genom


----------



## freekazoid (2. April 2002)

heyhoi genom

du ich würd meinen dass die beste lösung für dein 'sandproblem' das gezielte brushen des sandes ist.
naja, ich hab da mal ein bildle angehängt wie ich des mein(und vielleicht du ja auch). auf jeden fall ist es definitiv nicht gut geraten, weil ich nur ca 3min daran gebastelt hab.


----------



## n00ne (2. April 2002)

hm ich glaub er meinte ne schrift die man mit nem stock oder sowas in den sand "gerizzt" wurde...

trägt zwar scheinlich jetzt net gerade zur lösugn bei aber naja *g*

aber ein kleiner vorschlag von mir:

die deckkraft der schrift etwas verringern udn dann ein bisschen mit abwedler und nachbelcihter spielen.

naja so, oder so ähnlich stell ich mir des vor


----------



## Genom (2. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von freekazoid _
> *heyhoi genom
> 
> du ich würd meinen dass die beste lösung für dein 'sandproblem' das gezielte brushen des sandes ist.
> naja, ich hab da mal ein bildle angehängt wie ich des mein(und vielleicht du ja auch). auf jeden fall ist es definitiv nicht gut geraten, weil ich nur ca 3min daran gebastelt hab. *



Das wäre Lösung 2. Sieht echt toll aus für 3 Minuten. Ich bin noch 
ein ziemlieger PS Newbie. Kannst du mir ne grobe Beschreibung geben
wie du das gemacht hast?
Himmel ist klar. Text auch.
Wie den Sand mit den Dünenverlauf und wie den Sand auf den Buchstaben.
Airbrush nehme ich an mit was für ner Füllung

Danke Genom


----------



## Genom (2. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von n00ne _
> *hm ich glaub er meinte ne schrift die man mit nem stock oder sowas in den sand "gerizzt" wurde...
> 
> *




Ne das was er gemacht hat ist Lösung 2
Was du meinst ist Lösung 1. Da meine ich aber nicht die Schrift in
den Sand geritzt (Negativ) sondern Herauskommend (Positiv)

Klar?


----------



## n00ne (2. April 2002)

hm erstmal: sorry für mein deutsch *g*

naja um des rauragen zu lassen einfach genau andersrum belichten... also bei lciht von links oben die schrift auch links oben aufhellen und rechts unten abdunkeln


----------



## freekazoid (2. April 2002)

@genom
also was ich gemacht habe ist wirklich nur basics angewendet.
zuerst habe ich den text reingeknallt, den ich nach dem positionieren nicht mehr angerührt habe.
danach habe ich mit dem pfadwerkzeug auf einer neuen ebene den boden gemacht, dass er auch schön rund wird. auf derselben ebene hab ich dann mit dem pinselwerkzeug die 'ablagerungen' bzw. 'auftürmungen' des sandes am text reingepflastert.
danach die ganze sache mit einer abgeflachten kante versehen und störungen hinzugefügt.
>> et voilà 

bist du jetzt geholfen?!


----------



## Genom (3. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von freekazoid _
> *@genom
> 
> bist du jetzt geholfen?! *



Ja danke Verona


----------



## Xenius (3. April 2002)

Ich würd's mit 'Abgegeflachter Kante' und 'Relief' versuchen, einfach mal mit rumspielen.


----------



## messias (3. April 2002)

*hm...*

das herausragen aus dem sand is doch glaub ich nich sein problem, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Ich denke mal sein prob is das er diesen Sand und das verwehen nich hinbekommt. Ich wuerd da einfach erst mal ne 2te ebene von sand nehmen (eine unter und eine ueber die schrift) dann von der oben gelegenen ebene einfach viel mit dem radierer wegmachen und dann mit dem wischfinger bzw den weichzeichnern so hinbekommen , das es windig aussieht


----------

